# Can someone remove the ironic quotes around the term Scientific in this forum's name?



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Jim Fischer said:


> ...or is there still the same old anti-science bias to the entire site?


Nah, not the whole site Jim; that all's a conspiracy theory!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

crofter said:


> Nah, not the whole site Jim; that all's a conspiracy theory!


The bigger conspiracy theory is what VS has done to the moderators' ability to make modifications to this site. To what end I do not know, but the ability to change this site for the better no longer resides with us. There is, to the best of my understanding, no anti-science bias. Many of the members here also appreciate the discussions on BEE-L.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

JWPalmer said:


> Many of the members here also appreciate the discussions on BEE-L.


speaking about bee-l anyone know why there haven't been any post for just under 2 weeks??


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

wildbranch2007 said:


> speaking about bee-l anyone know why there haven't been any post for just under 2 weeks??


Just a guess, but perhaps many of the prolific thread starters post from a work account. Have seen other normally busy email lists slow down to a trickle during the holidays. Used to see similar patterns 'back in the day' on Usenet.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

William Bagwell said:


> Just a guess, but perhaps many of the prolific thread starters post from a work account. Have seen other normally busy email lists slow down to a trickle during the holidays. Used to see similar patterns 'back in the day' on Usenet.


My thought was that the site owner and sole operator is taking a break. Maybe it is not so but I thought each and every post was reviewed and vetted. Dec 23 is last post date.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

crofter said:


> My thought was that the site owner and sole operator is taking a break. Maybe it is not so but I thought each and every post was reviewed and vetted. Dec 23 is last post date.


that was one of my thoughts but he hasn't been on FB for a couple of weeks also.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

wildbranch2007 said:


> that was one of my thoughts but he hasn't been on FB for a couple of weeks also.


I hope he is off having a good time, not a bad time!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Some forums do demand a higher level of support for positions put forth by a user. They would probably scare off most lower experienced people. Kind of a balancing act. If a forum descends into to much _food fight_ behavior it soon spins off a lot of quality users. 

The chemistry of a forum does not have a simple formula.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

JWPalmer said:


> There is, to the best of my understanding, no anti-science bias.


Always has been. If there wasn't a bias, then this forum wouldn't be titled in the manner it is, with quotes around the word 'scientific'.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Predates my time here on Beesource then, or maybe I am projecting. I would like to see the sub-forum used in much the same way Bee-L is done in that one should support their statements with a reference to a published paper, or clearly state it is an opinion. Lot of fake facts get tossed about and even peer reviewed research can draw erroneous conclusions. I welcome Mr. Fischer's contributions to this site.

I hope Aaron is enjoying himself. We will probably get flooded with emails once he has a chance to review them.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

this was just posted on FB by Mike Palmer, no confirmation by anyone so not sure how accurate "
I just heard Aaron Morris passed away this morning. True? "


Like



Comment


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> this was just posted on FB by Mike Palmer, no confirmation by anyone so not sure how accurate "
> I just heard Aaron Morris passed away this morning. True? "
> 
> 
> ...


. .? No way!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

This would be terrible news if true. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, Aaron passed away today.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Very sad news indeed.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Sad day indeed


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

from a post yesterday "
Aaron Morris, passed away this morning from pancreatic cancer.
He taught at all the in person NY Bee Wellness workshops over the years. It was all very sudden.
I am glad we had the opportunity to learn from him.
He will be missed.
Pat Bono
"


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Well Bee-l has started up again.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes, Aaron has passed away.

Its hard to lose someone so suddenly, and unfair that after so many years toiling away as a database admin, he had so little of his retirement to enjoy. The lesson here is to never defer on the enjoyment part of life. Never work for jerks, don't skip that vacation, take the wife on that trip to Paris as soon as everyone's vaccinated, and so on.

Its always later than you think it is.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

JWPalmer said:


> The bigger conspiracy theory is what VS has done to the moderators' ability to make modifications to this site. To what end I do not know, but the ability to change this site for the better no longer resides with us.


I don't know what specifics are being pointed to here, but your icon says you are a "Super Moderator", so I'll ask if you can make that request to the technical admin, if you cannot edit the configuration yourself. The quotes tend to make me think that anyone so foolish as to post in the forum is painting a target on their back for the anti-this, that and the other factions (treatments, vaccinations, masks, masks when vaporizing oxalic, a round earth... there's a lot to be anti- about)


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Up until the switch to XenForo, all the moderators had the ability to change just about anything on this site. Now, we can do very little except edit posts and maybe get the spammers deleted before they annoy too many people. Admin gives us great lip service, but does almost nothing to help us fix the problems, including the ones they created. Graham and I are doing what we can but we are at the mercy of VerticalScope. I wish Barry was still running the show.

I will forward the request, as we no longer can edit the sub forum titles (Or add and delete them as before.)


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

JWPalmer said:


> I will forward the request, as we no longer can edit the sub forum titles


You are a gentleman, a scholar, and a judge of fine whisky, sir.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

One of the admins came through for us. They said that they got way behind over the holidays but are working through the backlog of service tickets.


----------

